# Miui Torch Keeps Turning On When Not Wanted. Can It Be Deleted Without Reinstalling The Rom?!



## Allencarstensen (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a Droid X with MiUI version 1.10.21. My problem is, I always accidentally turn the torch on with the long press-home key shortcut. And it really irritates me. Is there any way to either change the shortcuts button, or completely delete the torch without re-installing the ROM?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Allencarstensen said:


> I have a Droid X with MiUI version 1.10.21. My problem is, I always accidentally turn the torch on with the long press-home key shortcut. And it really irritates me. Is there any way to either change the shortcuts button, or completely delete the torch without re-installing the ROM?


I assume you referring to the phone waking in your pocket and the torch comes on or something similar? If so just flash the key disable mod, then it will only wake on power press rather than all the hard keys. That's usually what causes the issue.

Link here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8057-mod-soft-key-disable-mod/


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to droid x general. The panic room is reserved for boot loops, bricks, etc...


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

If flashing that fix doesn't work for you...
I have a broken camera/torch (hardware related) and on one build of MIUI I pressed the torch button...causing it to constantly force close on me.
My solution was to delete torch...and I never ran into any problems, so I'm sure you'd be fine.


----------

